# Kelsey and Adam



## elsaspet (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, it's official, our own TPF poster, ACaldwell, is our assistant/3rd shooter.
She has done a wonderful job from day one. Mike and I both were blown away by her natural eye for composition. We are very lucky to have found her.
Some of the photos below are hers. Actually, some of hers our so close to our own, I'm not sure exactly whos is whos. She will be credited for those I know are hers and hopefully, if I mess up, she will jump in and let me know I messed up.
Kelsey's was a hard one. Crazy family members who were also church and wedding officials. Bad coordination on their part.
Horrible lighting. The worst. Catherdral with a candlelit only service with a spotlight ovet the couple. Talk about baptising Abby by fire. Whew!

1.






2.
THIS PHOTO IS ABBY'S





3. THIS PHOTO IS ABBY'S





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 31, 2007)

Awesome stuff Cindy - even more impressive under the shooting conditions. Congrats on your new assistant.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 31, 2007)

Another setback was the fact that one of the groomsmen, also a family member had a huge biopsy for skin cancer that morning.

Before:





After:





"He's been rebuilt.  Stronger than ever.  Where is my 6 million bucks?" LOL


----------



## zendianah (Oct 31, 2007)

yeaa  for Abby!!  Beautiful work Cindy. I have a wedding this Friday. I am so nervous. Its a night time wedding -- VERY low light. Outside @ 6pm.  I charged them 500.00 since it was my second wedding I signed. I just PRAY I do a great job for this couple.. Even though she called and asked me will you be eating??? ARGGGHHHH of course.., Im not a frigin animal. I'll be there for 6 hours and the wedding is an 1 1/2 a way in the mountains -- SECLUDED... Sorry.. to vent !! Lovely photos as always


----------



## zendianah (Oct 31, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Another setback was the fact that one of the groomsmen, also a family member had a huge biopsy for skin cancer that morning.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


 
WOW !!


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 31, 2007)

Zen,
You will do a great job!  And yes, eat.  We are on our feet more than they are.  It's in our contract.  We eat, or we leave for an hour. 
Yeah, I'm sooooo proud of Abby.  This was her first wedding, and of course it was a test of all the bad crap that can happen.
But she did great.  She didn't think she did, but she did.  When I narrowed it down to my fave shots, hers were right in there.
I'm going to start another wedding she worked on next week.  I've taken a peeky poo, and she did some drop dead gorgeous stuff.
She will be ready to go our on her own in notime!


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Oct 31, 2007)

I think you guys did an amazing job!  (especially considering the conditions!)

And congrats on your new assistant!  That is super cool!

BTW, how old are they?  They look 18!  Or maybe I'm just getting old. lol.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not sure how old.
My hubby and I make up nicks for all the brides and grooms so that we can keep them straight.  There is ankle girl, princess, smart cutie, and a slew of others, but this couple, are the "16 year olds".
She's a teacher, so I know they are older than that, but still......


----------



## dpolston (Oct 31, 2007)

I guess here is as good as anyplace to ask Cindy (I don't want to offend any other wedding pros here but I think you and your husband are exceptional!). How hard is it really to cover a wedding with one camera? I ask because I've been there, and weddings aren't my "main thing", but the ones I have done I always say to myself, "If I were 2 or 3 people... I'd be more prepared." I assume you shoot them with 3 cameras [photographers] (but that's only speculation).

I would love to get your take on the "dance you do [while shooting] any given wedding". What is your checklist like? (I think this is fodder for another post)


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 31, 2007)

Lovely.  

On the last one - #11, can you put a rose petal on her boobs instead of the funky black splotch that I assume is a rose shadow?  Or remove it altogether?

Very nice - congrats to Abby on her work as well.


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 1, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> I'm not sure how old.
> My hubby and I make up nicks for all the brides and grooms so that we can keep them straight.  There is ankle girl, princess, smart cutie, and a slew of others, but this couple, are the "16 year olds".
> She's a teacher, so I know they are older than that, but still......



 We do the same thing haha.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Dpolston-I'll start a new thread about it and put it into the General Shop Talk section, ok?
And thank you guys for the kind words.  This wedding was a cluster from the beginning to end.  Thank God for Abby.
Not one of our best for sure, but we knew these were things we couldn't control.


----------



## subimatt (Nov 1, 2007)

good job, looks like you had some tough conditions!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey I like her shoes in the last one. hee hee.  Good job under those conditions - seems like they made the whole thing tough on you!  But you work well under pressure I see.   3 and 6 are my favorites and way to go on the reconstructed eye. That's crazy!


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

Hang on,
I'll show you how I did it.  It was kinda fun actually.
(I'll use an even worse angle.....is there one?  LOL)
By the way, how do you like the location of the last one. Bwhahahahaha!
I'm surprised we weren't given instuctions by the WC about how to use our cameras too.
I. H.A.T.E.L.I.S.T.S ........especially when they are detailed right down to the "where".
Hey, I just work here. LOL.


----------



## acaldwell (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work on the eye patch removal!  Poor guy  

I love her face in #10.  BTW, the whole night I thought the groom looked like someone - Rob Thomas? Hmmm.

Yeah, what Cindy and Mike don't know is I snuck out for a sec after the ceremony to call my hubby for reassurance!  Talk about needing a self-esteem boost.   But I pulled myself together and finished the night.  It was a good first experience and I'm having so much fun.  And to think I was only looking for a hobby... now I'm addicted and probably going more in debt than I had expected!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Nov 1, 2007)

These are all nice shots !! 

Once ina while you get crazy stuff happening with location, or schedules, or something like that... not too much you can do but improvise the best you can..


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

Good to hear that Abby, because I have another job for you!!!!
Sorry your first wedding was such a nightmare. Hopefully you had more fun on the second.
I'll be processing those photos starting Monday.

Funny story. I thought yesterday was Thursday, so after a freakout thinking I was way behind, I worked overtime and got all my stuff done. My next processing isn't due until Saturday, and the other wedding, not until next Friday. I have a whole play day. Yay!

BTW Abby, did I credit you for all of them?  Seriously, unless I took the shot and remembered taking it, I wasn't quite sure who took what.


----------



## acaldwell (Nov 1, 2007)

Haha. That's too funny!  I'm glad you have a day to rest now though.  
Bring on the work, I'm up for it.

Another funny story to add... Jamie told me I woke him up Monday night digging under his back and saying that my pictures had turned into bugs and they were getting away.  Any dream interpreters around...hehe 

You have given credit where its due, no worries.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

acaldwell said:


> Haha. That's too funny! I'm glad you have a day to rest now though.
> Bring on the work, I'm up for it.
> 
> Another funny story to add... Jamie told me I woke him up Monday night digging under his back and saying that my pictures had turned into bugs and they were getting away. Any dream interpreters around...hehe
> ...


 

LOL.  Just you wait.  Pretty soon you will be photoshopping in your dreams......


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 1, 2007)

Who was the dude in #11 with the camera?


----------



## acaldwell (Nov 1, 2007)

That's Mike!  He is Cindy's husband and lighting guru (he is one of those guys tat knows all the technical terms and when he asks me questions I say "huh, can you say that in dumb people terms").


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL. Yep, that's my Mike. (Abby is standing just to his camera left).
He's the techy one alright. I have to save Abby from him now and again, because he wants to go into every menu and tell her everything she never wanted to know about her camera. haha.

And don't worry Abby, half the time, I don't know what techy stuff he's talking about either.  When my eyes start to glaze over, he stops.

He's wonderful though. He overdoes it with the techy stuff sometimes, but when you get in a tech bind, there is no one better to have around.
He knows stuff about the equipment I'm not sure the makers know.


----------



## acaldwell (Nov 1, 2007)

nope, thats not me!  that's one of the videographers i had to fight over spots with during the ceremony.  i almost knocked one of her items off the ledge in the balcony EEK!  at this point i was out of the frame to the right of the bride. not that this post was really worth writing at all, but i am bored at my desk job... what the heck.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

acaldwell said:


> nope, thats not me! that's one of the videographers i had to fight over spots with during the ceremony. i almost knocked one of her items off the ledge in the balcony EEK! at this point i was out of the frame to the right of the bride. not that this post was really worth writing at all, but i am bored at my desk job... what the heck.


 
Hehe.
Turn that flash backward woman, and fire about 10 shots off.  The videographer will move.   I can promise you that.


----------



## acaldwell (Nov 1, 2007)

well, if i had done that, i would've been fired! (said fight occurred during the ceremony) hehe

great idea for future use however.  i like it


----------



## Universal Polymath (Nov 1, 2007)

Elsaspet, great job, as usual!  I have my first wedding coming up, and I couldn't be more nervous about it (well, it's not until next June, so I'm not too nervous yet - But I sure will be in a few months!).  

See the problem is that most all my sessions, I think, are pretty "hit or miss" so far, and a wedding certainly isn't the time to miss (and I know, I know - More "hits" will come with practice).  

But as far as I can tell, you don't miss.  Ever.  You make this wedding thing seem so easy.  I love looking at your work!


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

Universal Polymath said:


> Elsaspet, great job, as usual! I have my first wedding coming up, and I couldn't be more nervous about it (well, it's not until next June, so I'm not too nervous yet - But I sure will be in a few months!).
> 
> See the problem is that most all my sessions, I think, are pretty "hit or miss" so far, and a wedding certainly isn't the time to miss (and I know, I know - More "hits" will come with practice).
> 
> But as far as I can tell, you don't miss. Ever. You make this wedding thing seem so easy. I love looking at your work!


 
Thank you Universal, but I miss A LOT.  I just take craploads of photos.  Tons and tons and tons.
Yeah, I have to weed through them, but I usually end up with mostly good stuff at the end.

Yes, practice helps.  We've done a coupla hundred now.  I look back at some of the older stuff and I'm horrified!  This is one of those things you grow at doing.

Take lots of photos, and enjoy yourself. You will do fine.  I've seen your work, and it's really good.
Take care and have fun.
Cindy


----------



## Universal Polymath (Nov 1, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> We've done a coupla hundred now.  I look back at some of the older stuff and I'm horrified!  This is one of those things you grow at doing.
> 
> Take lots of photos, and enjoy yourself. You will do fine.  I've seen your work, and it's really good.
> Take care and have fun.
> Cindy



Wow, hundreds, you say?  Jeez ...And how long've you been at this?

Well, thanks for the words of encouragement, I sure hope this turns out to be a positive occurrence (and I hope I even _enjoy_ myself a little, though I'm thinking there won't be much room for that).  It's for family, so hopefully the experience won't be very scary.  Or at least, no scarier than it usually is when I hang out with my family.


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Nov 12, 2007)

Where have all the pictures gone ??


----------



## littlesandra (Nov 13, 2007)

None of the photos seem to be working!


----------



## eravedesigns (Nov 13, 2007)

i cant see either


----------

